# Have we come up with a DIY crow decoy?



## aarhud (Jul 14, 2012)

Hello guys,

Anybody come up with a field tested DIY crow decoy?

Deer season is coming in, which is terrible for any other type of hunting. Did my share of deer hunting, but once I bagged an 8 point I lost interest. Really gets me how almost all the land gets taken once deer season comes in. I was told just last week that I could not hunt near a guys farm for coyote because I would scare the deer away with my calling. A doe and two foals watched me blasting a rabbit squeal for 20 minutes, I do not think deer are anywhere near as skittish as the deer hunters try to make them out to be. Sure bucks are, but really...

Sorry for the rant, anyway since coyote hunting is going to be put aside until I can find a few places to hunt during deer season I'm going to focus on crow. I got to break in that foxpro wildfire somehow!

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL I have had dear walk 50 yards from me while howling...... they did not care. Last year I watched spike horn mill around my tree stand. A coyote let loose about 50 yards from us.... I never saw the dog, until it howled, because I was watching the deer. The deer could not have cared less. It just went about its business. It even walked off in the direction of the coyote.

For crow decoys... we just used a couple that we shot on the first stand for the rest of the day. Sometimes a plastic owl we got from a garden shop. I think it was $15. I have not done much crow hunting in awhile though.


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

i make mine out of 1/2 in plywood and spray them black stick a wire in it 4 feet and it works great for me hope the same 4 u


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I bought some cheap plastic ones and an owl decoy. Keep them clean and painted every year and they'll last forever. For the DIY I like like oldskunks idea. You're right about it not scaring the deer. I go through the same thing every year here too. No one wants you near there farm until deer season is over. The pics I have posted in the deer hunting section of a massive buck is in an area I walk my dogs every day. I have pics of him in the daytime less than a half hour from when I walked by. Good luck and have fun cause that Foxpro will bring them in quick !


----------



## aarhud (Jul 14, 2012)

I'll try the plywood idea. Looked on amazon for some cheap decoys, but the cheapest ones I found where around $35-40 for six. Not terrible, but not exactly cheap.

Glad I'm not the only one that is annoyed with deer hunting. My dad runs rabbit dogs and he pretty much gets confined to one or two spots during deer season, and they try to get in on those spots too! Even worse, since people are so willing to pay to hunt deer, now hunting clubs charge insane prices for small game. Who is going to fork out a wad of cash to run rabbit dogs when deer season is out?


----------



## jkehl (May 22, 2012)

just wondering what the owl decoy is used for when crow hunting


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

I use Coro-Plast (election, realestate signs) to make crow and other decoys. It's very light, moves in a slight breeze, it's cheap (free), waterproof and easy to carry.

An owl decoy is used while crow hunting to distract the crows. They'll divebomb it and really raise a fuss with it.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

And I bet Weasel you are doing the community a service going around collecting all those signs. LOL


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

hay thats a good ideal


----------



## aarhud (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm going to buy the cheap plastic ones and an owl decoy.

BUT I had no idea there was a crow season. So I can't shoot the annoying black gremlins until November.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

When I was a kid my Dad cleaned a goose or two in the back yard the next morning there was about 50 crows just going nuts over the feathers. I wonder if that would work? A couple of decoys an owl and a pile of feathers...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I am not kidding it was like the movie The Birds!


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

An old timer told me to use black trash bags cut up and attached to sticks (like a kite). Then tie them with light string to something on a windy day. Like corn stalks after the combine goes through.

They'll flop around on the ground. Leave the ones you shoot lay.

I haven't tried it yet....


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> throw in a keg of beer and a redhead ........and ya got a party!!!!LOL


LOL

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

Too bad I can't shoot them with the 22..









Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

loic said:


> Too bad I can't shoot them with the 22..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 why not?


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

I'll have to double check but I think here you can shoot the only with a shotgun

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

yup it's fun to shall we say blow thier mind lol


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I have plastic decoys, but I know of folks that buy an owl decoy and throw some black rags around it. 
Jkehl, Owls kill crows so the crows will raise quite a ruckess when they think this is going on and it's more likely to bring them in close instead of hovering around the tree tops.


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

Yesterday I went to a Michael type store, saw some feather "scarf" I bought a black one, and some wire. I'm going to cut the "scarf" in 3 or 4 section and tie it with the green wire (the one used for plants, they sell a bunch of different thickness) the feather are very light and the wire will/should keep them just barely of the ground so any wind will make them move nicely. I don't know how its gonna work, but for a few bucks it worth a try.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Beets (Feb 7, 2012)

Bass pro had a couple foam decoys. I bought 2. Kinda hard to justify 8 dollars on one decory the the next day I was at a rual king an they had the same decoy on clearance for $3 so I bought 3 more. Frist time out trying them crows tried land right next to them. So I would say they work pretty good


----------



## Keatts (Dec 26, 2012)

I have made some cheap crow decoys with wire hangers and black electrical tape. I have shot crows over them, and they do work. I will post pictures in few days when I am back home this weekend.


----------



## finstr (Jan 6, 2013)

Home made crow motion decoy.....


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I'll take two.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Coker (Feb 18, 2013)

I was calling for coyotes with a rabbit distress call and 15 to 20 crows went nuts and circled the call for 20 minutes. Wished i brought the shotgun.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah, that's pretty typical. I always think the same thing when that happens. They all speak the language.


----------



## #4buck (Feb 16, 2013)

Try taking an old black t shirt tie a baseball in it when the crows are coming on to investigate the call throw it in the air. The black shirt flutters down it looks like a crow diving in. I usually use a dieing crow call and throw it when they about200 yards out or so if they get too close they will see you throw it. Had several 150+ bird days doing this


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I'll have to try that, but I need my birds to land. I have no use for shotguns, I'm hunting with the HM2


----------



## #4buck (Feb 16, 2013)

I also take a 3d deer decoy in the snow and spread red food coloring around and put some decoys onthe deer target


----------



## Nitehunt (Feb 8, 2013)

Ketchup works great with a few black rags


----------

